# Engine bay cleaning advice



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey peeps,

Need your advice and guidance...

How would you clean my engine bay as I am a little worried on how to do it safely but still get a top finish!


























Cheers


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

From what other Alfa drivers have said, don't use a power washer on it, they're too tempramental, you'd probably be best just spraying with Surfex HD or G101, leave a while, agitate with a brush and wipe clean with a cheapo mf.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

This might help you out mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Cheers guys 

I have got AG Engine & Machine Cleaner and also a nice big tin of GUNK...what would be better to use? I'd say GUNK


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I got my hands dirty today, gave the engine a nice good scrub. Ended up using AG Engine cleaner and GUNK to get the crap off, agitated with a brush when needed the n wiped down with several MF cloths...then dressed it in 303 Aerospace and it's come up spotless!!!

Got to admit I was a tiny bit dumb struck as to how the 303 would end up looking 

So here is how she came up 


































What you guys think?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

looks good but the cam covers need a good polish


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

The cam covers are going to be taken off to be powder coated, just need to choose a colour though!! Was thinking a crinkle effect red with silver lettering or black with red lettering but I am tempted just to get it back to the original colour


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

black with red lettering then the traditional alfa oil stains wont show. im not hating on alfas btw i love em. my dad has owned them since i was young. had 33 cloverleaf, then 155 1.8 then 156 2.4jtd and has just bought a guilietta 1.9td :thumb:


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

No worries on not hating Alfas, I'm more used to people commenting on Alfas being unreliable or rusting to bits lol!!

I do like the black engine cover after seeing it on a lovely Nuvola Pearl White GTA a while back


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i think it will look good with all the shiney black in there and the red will compliment the body, good luck. i spent a week colour coding a lot of the pats on a bmw 730 i had all done and looked fantastic imo then 2 weeks later engine went bang.....that was back in march and car is being scrapped today, although i have stripped almost everything i could!!!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I still think the best way is to spray degreaser/ APC all over the area. Agitate stubborn dirt with a brush and blast it with a powerwash.
I did all that on my dad's 156 and no problems whatsoever.


----------

